# For Anti



## Mohain (Jul 11, 2007)

Some penguins from my local zoo. They had the most personality of all the animals we saw that day (did stink of fish tho ).


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 11, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Some penguins from my local zoo. They had the most personality of all the animals we saw that day ....


You got _that_ right!!! (Are you reading this, LP??) 



Mohain said:


> (did stink of fish tho ).


 (*Groan*) [Did you _have_ to add that???]

Cuuuuuuuute shots. :heart: :heart: :heart: Thanks soooo much for posting these! A nice way to start my first day back at work after my vacation. (~~~Are the ones in the first shot Macaroni penguins, or Rockhoppers? They look like Macaronis, but zoos more often have Rockhoppers.)


----------



## Mohain (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Anti 

My wife says they were Rockhoppers. She's always right :no smile:


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 11, 2007)

Mohain said:


> My wife says they were Rockhoppers.


Makes sense, as in the wild they are found in more temperate climates than are Macaronis.



Mohain said:


> She's always right :no smile:


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 12, 2007)

The ones at the aquarium I went to were kept in a climate controlled area so there was no out in the open or photos without thick glass. 

That last picture of yours is so cute.


----------

